# Milling Machine Selection



## Beez12 (May 13, 2021)

Hey fellas, after a few days with my lathe I suddenly have the urge to get a milling machine. The used market here in Western Canada is pretty spotty. So what do you recommend? I’ve been seeing a lot of guys with the king 1 1/4 machine.


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2021)

What are you prepared to spend and how much room do you have?


----------



## Beez12 (May 13, 2021)

3000 dollar range, lots of room left in the garage. However 7 foot garage door.


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2021)

What is a king 1 1/4 machine?


----------



## Beez12 (May 13, 2021)

2400 right now during the high demand low supply COVID 19, Suez Canal gouging time. I believe they go on sale for around 2000 at times.


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2021)

Beez12 said:


> 2400 right now during the high demand low supply COVID 19, Suez Canal gouging time. I believe they go on sale for around 2000 at times.



No LOL.....  I'm asking - What model King milling machine are you looking at?


----------



## Beez12 (May 13, 2021)

Oh, it’s PDM-30. What kind of milling machine do you run Craig?


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2021)

Beez12 said:


> Oh, it’s PDM-30. What kind of milling machine do you run Craig?



An RF30 clone from House of Tools, which is the same thing as a PDM-30.  I'm constrained by space and the fact I'm in the basement.  If you have the space available get the biggest, heaviest mill you can afford.  Mills are different animals than lathes, the tool forces aren't being directed towards the bed like a lathe.  The column supporting the spindle had to be very rigid for things to work well.  I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Dusty (May 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What is a king 1 1/4 machine?



Craig I also had to look up what kind of mill @Beez12 was talking about, then I laughed at my being so slow!

https://www.kmstools.com/king-industrial-1-1-4-mill-drill-machine-2661


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2021)

Dusty said:


> I also had to look up what kind of mill Beez12 was talking about, then I laughed at my being so slow!
> 
> https://www.kmstools.com/king-industrial-1-1-4-mill-drill-machine-2661



Ya.. me to LOL.. 1 1/4 what?  HP?  Googled King 1 1/4 mill and pulled up a PDM-30... daaa


----------



## Dabbler (May 14, 2021)

If you are not in a hurry but are prepared to 'look and leave'  there is a lot to be had in the 3K range.  @RobinHood got a pristine Deckel mill that is also a pantograph for about that price.  the seller had a King 9X49 mill that looked pretty god for the same price.  This year I have  seen 5 or so in that price range that would do.I bought a PMV 935 in perfect condition for less than your price.  

You will probably have a bunch of false starts  -machines that are junk, or wierd spindle arrangements, or whatever, but then the perfect machine will be there and you need to pull the trigger right away.  If I hadn't paid right away the PMV would have sold seconds after I viewed it...


----------



## DPittman (May 14, 2021)

Beez12 said:


> Hey fellas, after a few days with my lathe I suddenly have the urge to get a milling machine. The used market here in Western Canada is pretty spotty. So what do you recommend? I’ve been seeing a lot of guys with the king 1 1/4 machine.


Yes the virus progresses very fast once caught.  However it is seldom fatal but is chronic and can be very debilitating to one's bank account. Machine acquiring syndrome seems to occupy much of the victims efforts but almost always with a sense of euphoria.


----------



## Brent H (May 14, 2021)

As @DPittman has already provided the problems associated with  MAS it is equally important to note:  Awkward situations with peers and  spouse can be avoided by  wearing a mask that prevents the viewing of your big grin as you explain your symptoms.  Some sufferers of MAS will appear asymptomatic and only after posting pictures of the machinery in question on forums and explaining the "deal" they got can they be diagnosed and informed to put on their masks before meeting up with spouse/peers.  MAS can be spread....highly contagious amongst the  soon to be and retired folks and is easily spread to others by displaying cool pics and video of restored machines.  Be careful out there folks......there is no cure


----------



## Beez12 (May 14, 2021)

I guess the impatience is getting to me, I best keep a close eye out and not rush into anything. Where generally do you look for machines aside from Kijiji?


----------



## YYCHM (May 14, 2021)

Ben, check the last PM I send you.


----------

